# Flash Sale - 2COOLAIR



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FIRST EVER 48 HOUR FLASH SALE - AIRBOAT FISHING - PROMO 2COOLAIR
[*]$100 OFF AIRBOAT TRIP PRICING WITH LODGE PACKAGE - MINIMUM PARTY OF 4
[*]SALE APPLIES TO THE FOLLOWING DATES 02/01 THROUGH 02/11
[*]OFFER EXPIRES MIDNIGHT ON 01/31 
[*]1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-FISH (3474) E-MAIL: [email protected]
*

*Airboat Primetime*

We'll be entering the heart of a unique timeframe in the back marsh mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island and Upper Switch Cane marshes of the Gaudalupe Delta and we'll be going there in style aboard our fleet of Air Ranger airboats. For the next 60 days or so, we'll be seeing a unique timeframe in which large pre-spawn schools of Black Drum mix with big schools of Redfish on a feeding bindge jockeying for control of the same turf. Double tap both Redfish and Black Drum limits or Catch & Release until you're tired, you make the call. Releasing oversize fish will be mandatory aboard our boats on these trips. Traditional Redfish sizing during this time is 24" to oversize. Black Drum are all slot fish pushing the upper end of the slot and a delicacy on the table.

*No Comfort Dogs & Participation Trophies*

The bigger the wind and weather the better so this is "Rain or Shine" fishing. Grab a jacket and throw the rain gear in the bag just in case. Expect our famous Roadhouse Cuisine which is heavy on the protein and light on the "fru fru"; awesome backdrop and perfect accommodations. This is aggressive fishing and an aggressive bite, so tape up the elbow and put some Ben-Gay on the shoulder and lets go.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Primetime Mixer, You Get The Picture...LOL


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*BP Had The Honors*

Capt. Braden Proctor got the tap on the shoulder to take guests from MN fishing yesterday. Winds were brisk out of the North and sunny on lower water levels. Braden worked the holes and tapers near deeper water taking solid Redfish for the effort feet dry in the boat. The guys had a ball with our big fighting fish and caught some nice rays in what's considered a heat wave where they're from..LOL

A bunch of great fishing ahead whether on foot wading, bayboat, or airboat, we've got you covered.

Double K


----------

